# Bostitch CAP60P-OF builds to 40 psi and does not shut off



## CaptTech (Dec 3, 2020)

My Bostitch CAP60P-OF builds to 40 psi and does not shut off. I can feel air dumping out of the fitting at the end rilsan tube where it enters the pressure switch. The fitting has a hole where the air is coming out, see photo FittingRilsanTube. It is not clear to me how the air gets from that hole into the pressure switch. The other photos show the bracket with the hex shaped hole which receives the fitting, BracketForFitting and BracketBack. There is also a photo of the pressure switch. Any advice is most appreciated.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

CapTech,

where the air is coming out is probably the head unloader, your problem is that your check valve is clogged or broken. In normal operation once pressure is reached, pressure switch opens and remains open relief valve to unload air in the fill tube ( 2 seconds or so) if it keeps venting your check valve isn't doing it's job and letting tank pressure get past it into the fill tube from the head. take out your check valve and "check" it. air should only go one way using my mouth and lung pressure to blow through it as a test. If it flows air both ways it's no good and needs cleaning or replacement. A regular problem for compressors, I keep a spare in my tool box

Stephen


----------

